# Bath water temperature?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I bathed and clipped Poppy yesterday, and bathed Sophy today. For Poppy I used water that was just warmer than tepid, and she was very unhappy, tried to get out of the bath, was shivery and generally miserable. For Sophy, the water happened to be quite a bit warmer - not hot, but definitely warm - and she seemed to simply relax and quite enjoy the whole process (she even sat down a couple of times). Is there an optimum temperature? I've always been so paranoid about making the water too hot and hurting the dog that I wonder if I have been going too far the other way.

Very nice having two clean, tidy looking dogs, in any case!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I find it varies between winter and summer. When I first got her, I thought I should bathe her in luke-warm water, as you would a baby, but Mia likes her baths quite a bit warmer (bonus: dirt comes off easier!). Now that spring is here, however, she pants if the water is too warm, so I've started to run cooler baths. I have no idea, however, the temperature of these baths.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

there is a temp you wnat to not go beyond cause dogs run warmer, but i have many small dog clients that scream if it isnt almost bath temp. i let the dog choose, you can tell by there body language and yes room temp too. it's been -30 celcius here so we try to prewarm the room first thing.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

you want to be on the coolers side of warm. tepid is about right. Dogs run warm and can overheat very quickly in the water. 

That said- some dogs shiver. Bella shivers- doesn't matter if it's warm water tepid water what ever second she's wet She SHIVERS. and it's the same with a lot of client dogs some just are shiverers. So definatly TRY Slightly warmer- but i wouldn't be surprsied if she continues to shiver no matter what 

And yes -30 and i'm bathing dogs (ok i got one done) today i've got the heat cranked in here to warm up the place before we bath


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We are lucky - it is Spring here! Daffodils out, buds on the trees about to burst, and I saw the first celandine yesterday. I think that is what got me spring cleaning dogs!


----------

